# Thinking of upgrading to Hopper - Cost?



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

Right now, here is what I have. Since my install in 2007 it's been pretty much the same.

America's Top 250
HBO
HD/SD (2TV) DVR Receiver
DVR Service
Protection Plan
OH Gross Earnings Tax Reimburs
HD 250 Free (reg $10)



I have 2 vip 622 receivers. An external HD attached to one of them.
Both are connected to my home ethernet to the internet.
Antenna in attic to both of them.
HD HDMI feeds from both to each main TV.
TV2 feeds from both of them, both to 2 different TV's, split.
So both 622's are connected to TV1 HDTV, TV2 split and going to 2 TV's.
6 TV's total.

So, how would a hopper or 2 hoppers and joeys work for me? What kind of cost am I looking at?

What I miss most with having 622's is the inability to use a sling adapter and not be able to do dish anywhere. Might I be better off looking into a 722 instead to get this technology?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

I recommend contacting a DIRT team member like MaryB http://www.dbstalk.com/user/503218-marybdishnetwork/. They can give you all the details. Just send them a PM.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

You'd probably be looking at 2 hoppers and 4 Joey's to service 6 TV. Joey and Hoppers don't have RF to split unless you use external modulators. 722K might be a better upgrade.


----------

